# Chapman MFA Fall 2017



## ireneyang (Mar 2, 2017)

I've been wondering why hasn't anyone started a thread for Chapman this year ;P It was a dark horse(kinda?) at the Students Oscars 2016. 
So here we are...
I applied to creative producing and had an interview on 2/25. 
How is everybody doing?


----------



## shuyi (Mar 2, 2017)

I applied to screenwriting and haven't heard anything back.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 2, 2017)

shuyi said:


> I applied to screenwriting and haven't heard anything back.



Also screenwriting. Nothing yet.


----------



## qbizzz (Mar 2, 2017)

Directing and haven't heard either. It's slowly killing me.


----------



## Kai Yen (Mar 5, 2017)

ireneyang said:


> I've been wondering why hasn't anyone started a thread for Chapman this year ;P It was a dark horse(kinda?) at the Students Oscars 2016.
> So here we are...
> I applied to creative producing and had an interview on 2/25.
> How is everybody doing?



Hey Irene, I also applied to producing (and also waitlisted by USC Stark ). I am having my interview this Friday, can you shed some light on what they might ask? How's the Chapman interview comparing to the Stark interview?


----------



## turburr (Mar 5, 2017)

Screenwriting. Nada. It looks historically like Chapman's decisions don't come out until later


----------



## ireneyang (Mar 7, 2017)

Kai Yen said:


> Hey Irene, I also applied to producing (and also waitlisted by USC Stark ). I am having my interview this Friday, can you shed some light on what they might ask? How's the Chapman interview comparing to the Stark interview?


Hey! My interview was pretty laid back, I'd say the most relaxing one I've had. My interviewer was very friendly, and there were no unexpected questions (meaning not on the interview wiki on this site). 
I'm curious how you felt about your Stark interview? Cause I felt they had a good impression on me but then it turned out not exactly the same : /


----------



## Kai Yen (Mar 7, 2017)

ireneyang said:


> Hey! My interview was pretty laid back, I'd say the most relaxing one I've had. My interviewer was very friendly, and there were no unexpected questions (meaning not on the interview wiki on this site).
> I'm curious how you felt about your Stark interview? Cause I felt they had a good impression on me but then it turned out not exactly the same : /



Thanks for the info! I had the same feeling after the Stark interview. I think it's just their "technique"  to let every candidate feel positive. Let's hope the people who got in also get offers from NYU, UCLA, Columbia... so that we will have a chance! Haha.


----------



## Johnson、 (Mar 13, 2017)

Has anyone heard from chapman?


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Mar 14, 2017)

Johnson、 said:


> Has anyone heard from chapman?


Not a single word TAT ...


----------



## Johnson、 (Mar 14, 2017)

@boopthatnose Hi，how is going with your interview today? Did they tell when will the committee make the decision?


----------



## Johnson、 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## boopthatnose (Mar 14, 2017)

Johnson、 said:


> @boopthatnose Hi，how is going with your interview today? Did they tell when will the committee make the decision?



Hello! To echo Irene's points above, the interview was really casual with one producing faculty member, just going over my application and academic/professional background. My interviewer said that he did not have visibility on the timeline but told me to email him in a couple of weeks if I did not hear back. Really sorry, that's not much help. 



Johnson、 said:


> View attachment 613



Hang in there, I'm probably one of the last few to be interviewed since decisions have already started going out, based on that Q&A.

I'm usually a lurker but just wanted to say it is wonderful to have such a supportive online community. It has been a long time since I had to apply for school or be interviewed so this forum has been a great resource.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm very new to this site but I have been lurking for the past few days.

Well, I just received an email from Chapman notifying me of a decision.
I have been admitted!!! I'm honestly on cloud nine right now as it's one of my top choices!!!

So, it seems like others will be getting notification emails soon!!! Good luck everyone!!!

Edited to add: I submitted my application on 12/1. I did not have an interview.


----------



## Johnson、 (Mar 17, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm very new to this site but I have been lurking for the past few days.
> 
> ...



Hi, what's your major?


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 17, 2017)

Johnson、 said:


> Hi, what's your major?



Hi, I applied for the Film Production with Editing emphasis program.


----------



## Johnson、 (Mar 17, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> Hi, I applied for the Film Production with Editing emphasis program.



Cool! Congratulations! I am still waiting.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 17, 2017)

Johnson、 said:


> Cool! Congratulations! I am still waiting.


Thanks! 
What did you apply to?? Sending good vibes to everyone in this thread.


----------



## Johnson、 (Mar 17, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> Thanks!
> What did you apply to?? Sending good vibes to everyone in this thread.



Producing.


----------



## ireneyang (Mar 17, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm very new to this site but I have been lurking for the past few days.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Looks like production's going first. 
You can input it into the spreadsheet: Graduate Film School Applications 2017


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you!!! 
I have been trying to add my info to the spread sheet via my phone but I have been unable to do so. I will try later when I get to my laptop.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 18, 2017)

Can someone refresh my memory: when we submitted apps, were we given ID#'s?
Through all of the correspondence between various colleges over the course of the last five months, I am not sure if I did receive an email containing one and I absent-mindedly deleted it, or if I just never got one in the first place. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Johnson、 (Mar 18, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> Can someone refresh my memory: when we submitted apps, were we given ID#'s?
> Through all of the correspondence between various colleges over the course of the last five months, I am not sure if I did receive an email containing one and I absent-mindedly deleted it, or if I just never got one in the first place. Thanks in advance!



We got one reference number in the e-mail. You can check the first two e-mails from them. I thought you maybe find it.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 18, 2017)

I did see that in my inbox, but it seems more like a correspondence number as opposed to a Student ID number.


----------



## kiddygrimmer (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi, new here, applied for directing, have scheduled an interview on 3/23


----------



## Rochelle Pascale (Mar 19, 2017)

I applied for their documentary film program, I was accepted but they didn't offer me any scholarships or grants. I can only take out 20,000 in loans and that wouldn't even cover half of it...My second choice is Columbia College in Chicago. I've heard nothing from Emerson or UCLA. I hate to decline their offer, but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## ireneyang (Mar 21, 2017)

I got an email offering admission for producing! 



Rochelle Pascale said:


> I applied for their documentary film program, I was accepted but they didn't offer me any scholarships or grants. I can only take out 20,000 in loans and that wouldn't even cover half of it...My second choice is Columbia College in Chicago. I've heard nothing from Emerson or UCLA. I hate to decline their offer, but I don't know what else to do.


I'm sorry to hear that. Finance is a real problem. But good thing is you still got CCC. I studied at CCC for a year, it is a cool place to go too!


----------



## Rochelle Pascale (Mar 22, 2017)

ireneyang said:


> I got an email offering admission for producing!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. Finance is a real problem. But good thing is you still got CCC. I studied at CCC for a year, it is a cool place to go too!



Thanks for the reply! Is CCC a good place for mentoring? I know absolutely nothing about film making, equipment, technology, etc...I'm the kind of person who needs someone to really guide them along. 

Also, are their internships available? How many people end up working on film sets? I know they shoot quite a few tv shows in that area.


----------



## ireneyang (Mar 22, 2017)

Rochelle Pascale said:


> Thanks for the reply! Is CCC a good place for mentoring? I know absolutely nothing about film making, equipment, technology, etc...I'm the kind of person who needs someone to really guide them along.
> 
> Also, are their internships available? How many people end up working on film sets? I know they shoot quite a few tv shows in that area.


I haven't been in their graduate program, but I did have a great mentor when I was there. I think for the filmmaking basics and practical stuff, you'll learn the most from participating in a bunch of projects. 
They do have an internship workshop which only offers limited spots each semester; but once you're on the list, there'll be a lot of recruiting info coming to your email. As a matter of fact, I did find an internship in LA last summer (that was because I wanted to go to LA, but there were a lot of opportunities in Chicago for sure).


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 23, 2017)

It'd be sweet if Chapman awarded me with some sort of Fellowship. Not to be entitled, but....

I was looking at my FA awards, and I'm not sure how final they are, but it is all loans. Not surprised. But I realized that the Grad PLUS loan covers all of my tuition for the entire year. Which is great tbh. However, they also gave me a Direct loan for other expenses. If I could get a small Fellowship award, and then add that with money I earn up until I start school in the fall, I could essentially eliminate the Direct loan which would be sweet. Here's to hoping...


----------



## kiddygrimmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Just got an admission letter for directing!  Have to make a decision pretty quick though.  Still a bit torn between Chapman and CalArts, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Rochelle Pascale (Mar 24, 2017)

kiddygrimmer said:


> Just got an admission letter for directing!  Have to make a decision pretty quick though.  Still a bit torn between Chapman and CalArts, anyone have any suggestions?



Did any of them give you financial aid? I mean, do you really think you can pay back 70,000 dollars of debt? That was my major reason for choosing Columbia College instead of Chapman. Chapman looks like a wonderful program, but it's not worth 70,000 dollars of debt for me.


----------



## kiddygrimmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Financial decisions haven't come out yet, will probably be out in a week or so.  My main concern is career wise though.


----------



## Rochelle Pascale (Mar 24, 2017)

kiddygrimmer said:


> Financial decisions haven't come out yet, will probably be out in a week or so.  My main concern is career wise though.



Why assume that this is going to help your career in anyway? What's the difference between career options and colleges. I mean I asked one of the professors about career prospects of his current graduates and he gave me a vague answer.


----------



## kiddygrimmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Rochelle Pascale said:


> Why assume that this is going to help your career in anyway? What's the difference between career options and colleges. I mean I asked one of the professors about career prospects of his current graduates and he gave me a vague answer.


I'm int. and I need to make connections, film school seems a better way to do so when you haven't lived your life in the states and you know literally nobody and nothing about the industry and how to get around in it.  I mean I basically know what to do and who to go to if I want to make a film in my country, but not in the states.  If you want to work at a restaurant, you first have to know what it looks like, what food it serves, and would help a great lot if you know some people who work in it already.


----------



## shuai (Mar 28, 2017)

Got admitted to Editing MFA today...


----------



## revolotus (Mar 30, 2017)

so...looking at the spreadsheet, no other screenwriters have heard anything from Chapman yet? And no screenwriter interviews?


----------



## boopthatnose (Mar 30, 2017)

Just got admitted into producing!


----------



## Johnson、 (Mar 30, 2017)

boopthatnose said:


> Just got admitted into producing!



What is the deadline of making decision to attend?


----------



## boopthatnose (Mar 30, 2017)

Johnson、 said:


> What is the deadline of making decision to attend?



14 days from the date of the admission letter.


----------



## Smnths (Mar 31, 2017)

How are decisions going out? Is it an email?


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 31, 2017)

I received an email telling me to follow a link to check my status.


----------



## Smnths (Mar 31, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> I received an email telling me to follow a link to check my status.


thanks! was curious what exactly it is I'm anxiously looking out for lol


----------



## Deleted member 19838 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey! Sorry if I missed this elsewhere on the forum (if so, can someone link me please?). Has anyone talked about touring the campus recently?


----------



## Nikhail (Apr 4, 2017)

I just got accepted into Chapman for Screenwriting! Anyone else planning on going there?


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 4, 2017)

Admitted to Chapman screenwriting.


----------



## MattySlice (Apr 4, 2017)

Got my chapman acceptance letter today! Super excited this was my school of choice.


----------



## Nikhail (Apr 5, 2017)

has anyone received any scholarships yet with their chapman acceptance? Just wondering if I have a chance to get one.


----------



## shuai (Apr 5, 2017)

MattySlice said:


> Got my chapman acceptance letter today! Super excited this was my school of choice.


which program?


----------



## MattySlice (Apr 5, 2017)

shuai said:


> which program?


M.F.A. in Screenwriting, how about you?


----------



## Nikhail (Apr 5, 2017)

MattySlice said:


> M.F.A. in Screenwriting, how about you?


see you in orange county!


----------



## shuai (Apr 6, 2017)

MattySlice said:


> M.F.A. in Screenwriting, how about you?


Editing.


----------



## Nikhail (Apr 7, 2017)

Do any of you plan on living on campus or off campus? I'm trying to figure out how to sort out housing but not too sure.


----------



## MattySlice (Apr 8, 2017)

Nikhail said:


> Do any of you plan on living on campus or off campus? I'm trying to figure out how to sort out housing but not too sure.


It's still up in the air for me. However, I am leaning for off-campus.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Apr 8, 2017)

MattySlice said:


> It's still up in the air for me. However, I am leaning for off-campus.



I would prefer living on campus. I filled out the Graduate Housing Waitlist form as soon as I could, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Apr 15, 2017)

Accepted into Chapman Screenwriting on 4/4 as well. 
I'm leaning towards on campus. Still waiting for UCLA too.


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Apr 16, 2017)

Anshuman Mitra said:


> Accepted into Chapman Screenwriting on 4/4 as well.
> I'm leaning towards on campus. Still waiting for UCLA too.


What's your major?


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Apr 16, 2017)

Tianzuo Shi said:


> What's your major?


 Screenwriting as I mentioned earlier 

In case you're referring to my undergrad major, it was IT.


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Apr 17, 2017)

Anshuman Mitra said:


> Screenwriting as I mentioned earlier
> 
> In case you're referring to my undergrad major, it was IT.


Got it. I don't recognize you since your avatar has changed.
My undergrad major was also related to IT.


----------



## jacobn (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi! Does anyone know when deposits/decisions have to be made? I was waitlisted by Chapman screenwriting today and wanted to see if I could figure out when I could possibly figure out if I get in or not!


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Apr 25, 2017)

jacobn said:


> Hi! Does anyone know when deposits/decisions have to be made? I was waitlisted by Chapman screenwriting today and wanted to see if I could figure out when I could possibly figure out if I get in or not!


14 days after your admittance notification.


----------



## Johnson、 (Apr 25, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> 14 days after your admittance notification.



What is the deadline for paying tuition fee?


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Apr 25, 2017)

Johnson、 said:


> What is the deadline for paying tuition fee?


Tuition, I'm not sure. I would imagine sometime later in the summer before classes begin. Deposits are due two weeks after you are admitted, so I don't think there is a hard deadline beyond the last set of notifications being sent out.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> Well, I just received an email from Chapman notifying me of a decision.
> I have been admitted!!! I'm honestly on cloud nine right now as it's one of my top choices!!!





kiddygrimmer said:


> Just got an admission letter for directing!





shuai said:


> Got admitted to Editing MFA today...





boopthatnose said:


> Just got admitted into producing!





Nikhail said:


> I just got accepted into Chapman for Screenwriting!





Heisenberg91 said:


> Admitted to Chapman screenwriting.





Anshuman Mitra said:


> Accepted into Chapman Screenwriting on 4/4 as well.



Congrats everyone!



Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (M.F.A.)


----------



## Johnson、 (Jul 1, 2017)

boopthatnose said:


> Just got admitted into producing!


Hi, dear friend,
I hope to find you well. I have one question. Have you Declined Chapman - Film and Television Producing recently? I was on the waitlist, but they said no changes on enrollment. I thought if you declined the decision, it should be one spot. Sorry to disturb you.
Thank you
Peng


----------



## boopthatnose (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Peng, I declined on 20 April. Hope that helps.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 2, 2017)

boopthatnose said:


> Hi Peng, I declined on 20 April. Hope that helps.


Please let us know how AFI goes? (I'm going by your sig)


----------



## Johnson、 (Jul 30, 2017)

Finally, got accepted.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 23, 2019)

Attn 2017 Chapman students... As you're coming to the end of your program....please be sure to review the school on our review system. It can be an anonymous review:









						Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Directing)
					

The graduate programs at Chapman University’s Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Conservatory of Motion Pictures are designed to empower you with



					www.filmschool.org
				




Thanks!


----------

